# Buy A Bell



## Licramite (22 Aug 2012)

This hopefully doesn,t apply to most normal cyclists, I find the biggest offenders are - Pro-look alike , or Pro think they are , cyclists.

I know a bell is so not tour de france.

(just because its a legal requirement - its so uncool)

My biggest worry when cycling is other cyclists. - the closest calls to a crash have come from - other cyclists.

Cars you can hear, yes always be wary of the other car, the first passes you , but you can,t hear the one directly behind it who then scares the s--t out of you

But Bikes - appear on your elbow out of nowere, I get it when I,m going round a parked car , a bike cuts me up - I get overtaken allot - I got overtaken by a jogger once go up a hill -

Seriously , I was overtaken by an entire cycle club the other week and appart from thinking its cool to push you into the overhanging hedge, not one - not one out of the entire club had a bell !. - or if they did they didn,t know what it is for.

they didn,t have any sense of space either, they must have liked my body odor as they practicaly climbed on my bike.

Honestly, you can,t be heard, I,m as much a danger to you as you are to me, give us a ding to let me know your behind me.

I don,t care wiggins hasn,t got one, - GET A BELL.

sorry for the rant.


----------



## Lee_M (22 Aug 2012)

*IT’S NOT A LEGAL REQUIREMENT*At the point of sale (ie shops) bikes have to be fitted with bells but there is no legal requirement for them to be fitted to bicycles no longer on shop display. [NOTE: thanks to the Coalition Government's Red Tape Challenge this requirement will be history soon but, for now, is still in force).
The Highway Code does not stipulate that bells must be used. It states: "Be considerate of other road users, particularly blind and partially sighted pedestrians. Let them know you are there when necessary, for example by ringing your bell."


----------



## summerdays (22 Aug 2012)

But cars don't beep each other when they pass one another !


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Aug 2012)

One issue with ringing a bell when coming up behind someone is that as soon as they hear your bell it makes them unpredictable, are they going to go left or right? Why not just slow down to a speed that you can pass without causing a backdraft and say a cheery 'good morning' as you pass? At least that way they are more inclined to stay where they are when you're passing them, rather than moving into your path.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Aug 2012)

Crap, I just noticed what part of the forum I'm in.

*backs away slowly*


----------



## 4F (22 Aug 2012)

No thanks, I have a voice and find it works just as well.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1998221, member: 45"]Then you're not ringing it early enough, or are travelling too fast.[/quote]

Fair point.


----------



## summerdays (22 Aug 2012)

Seriously if I rang a bell every time I passed another cyclist, I'd be constantly dinging the thing. I have a bell on my bike - it's just for show or if I see a friend walking to attract their attention. To a cyclist I just want to allow them and me sufficient space to pass, but if you are passing a parked car you would have looked behind anyway and seen the cyclist coming. If I want to attract the attention of a car driver - a shout is far more useful than a bell. 

Equally I feel the bell says get out of my way, and prefer to say "Good morning" etc when I'm on a shared path with pedestrians that I want to realise that I am there.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1998231, member: 45"]Thanks. That wasn't a dig at you by the way.

I find that, at the distance that a bell can be heard it's not antagonistic, and I generally get a better response than I would if calling out.[/quote]

No offence taken, I start most discussions with the standpoint that no opinion should be cast in stone - changing ones mind is a sign of intelligence


----------



## 4F (22 Aug 2012)

[QUOTE 1998231, member: 45"]Thanks. That wasn't a dig at you by the way.

I find that, at the distance that a bell can be heard it's not antagonistic, and I generally get a better response than I would if calling out.[/quote]

Maybe its because they don't understand your Brummie accent ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Aug 2012)

summerdays said:


> Seriously if I rang a bell every time I passed another cyclist, I'd be constantly dinging the thing.


 
I've set the bell on my MTB really loose so it dings and rings constantly, which is handy when going around my local reservoir


----------



## summerdays (22 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> changing ones mind is a sign of intelligence


or dithering


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2012)

No sorry.
Don't want a bell on my bike.
My gob is better then a bell.

Though I do like the titanium one from Van Nicholas.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Aug 2012)

I'm a slow cyclist so get often get passed but it's extremely rare for me to be surprised by an overtake. When it has happened it has been on windy days when wind noise jams up the hearing. I'd rather have an inkling of what's behind than a tinkling.


----------



## Theseus (22 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> At the point of sale (ie shops) bikes have to be fitted with bells but there is no legal requirement for them to be fitted to bicycles no longer on shop display.


 
I could of course be wrong ... but I think that they only need to be fitted if the bike is sold as a complete bike. So if you buy a bike without pedals (quite a common thing) then it is not required.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Crap, I just noticed what part of the forum I'm in.
> 
> *backs away slowly*


there's no escape!

What's wrong with saying 'on your right'? or 'excuse me'?

I think bells are a bit rude.


----------



## Jimmy Doug (22 Aug 2012)

I like bells. I love the way they make a friendly _tinkle_ _tinkle_ and yet can be heard from a great distance. I don't always use mine. If I'm quite close to someone I'll usually say "good morning" and that's works fine - and sometimes leads to a little chat - it's one of the things I like about cycling. But sometimes I like to tell people I'm coming when I'm a long way off - and sometimes there are so many pedestrians and other cyclists that a bell is simply more efficient. Anyone who doesn't think a bell is effective should cycle in Paris during rush-hour! That's what finally converted me!


----------



## snorri (22 Aug 2012)

4F said:


> No thanks, I have a voice and find it works just as well.


 
I just play a recorded announcement.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2012)

go Dutch? Right............


----------



## snorri (22 Aug 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> I think bells are a bit rude.


A friend of mine in the habit of calling out a cheerful "tingaling" was rebuked by a pedestrian who angrily asked him why he couldn't get himself a bell "like the rest of them".


----------



## Licramite (22 Aug 2012)

Hmm I thought the only legal requirement for bikes left was a bell, refelectors on your pedals and lights at night.
and you all sound a much friendlier bunch than the cyclists round my way.
as for looking behind, the cyclist is more likely tucked in behind you so a glance over the soulder won,t pick him up, I rely on listening - its fairly quite around my way.

I use one of those flick dingers as opposed to the full old fashion type, just a ding is enough usually. - maybe thats why they are so offish - offended by my bell obviously.

admittedly its a rare thing to overtake people, its more a ding of triumph !!


----------



## Lee_M (22 Aug 2012)

snorri said:


> A friend of mine in the habit of calling out a cheerful "tingaling" was rebuked by a pedestrian who angrily asked him why he couldn't get himself a bell "like the rest of them".


 
shout back "I can't my bell end fell off"


----------



## Jimmy Doug (22 Aug 2012)

User13710 said:


> Ooooh Matron!


 
 Whatever rings your bell ducky!


----------



## smokeysmoo (22 Aug 2012)

If I freewheel I can't sneak up on anyone


Hope Pro3 rear free hubs have that effect


----------



## mcshroom (22 Aug 2012)

I find talking to people far more pleasant and effective than bells. Too many pedestrians equate bike bells with car horns. This should be right, as they are both there to alert people to your presence. Unfortunately as horns have been misused to shout 'GET OUT OF MY WAY!' by drivers, this seems to be how a lot of pedestrians round here regard cycle bells.

Sheep OTOH, will move for a bell, but only the sheep closest to you. I once rode into Wasdale ringing a bell over and over again as the sheep peeled off one by one


----------



## MrJamie (22 Aug 2012)

Whenever I use my bell on country lanes on a slow/cruising road cyclist to let them know im going to pass them, they always seem to drop a gear and accelerate back past as if using the bell was somehow mocking them or taunting them into a race. Just passing them quietly doesnt seem to provoke the response as much, so far, for me, anecdotally.

I got overtaken earlier with my nephew by some commuter guy, who burst past unexpectedly inches from his handlebars without warning. An audiable warning would have made the whole thing more pleasant and this thread just reminded me of it. Typically about 200m up the road he'd finished his burst of pace and we ended up catching him again and sitting behind him for half a mile 

My favourites are where you're catching some elderly people, so you ring your bell early to not shock them, ring it again when you're pretty close, they ignore you and then yell "get a bloody bell!"


----------



## Sca1ey (22 Aug 2012)

I think that everyone automatically associates the sound of a bell with bikes. Rung from a distance to alert a pedestrian to your presence I don't think they are aggressive and then you can follow up with a cheerful 'morning' in etc as you pass. 

As for overtaking cyclists I usually go for a 'on your right mate' when (occasionally) overtaking. 

Tim


----------



## Boris Bajic (22 Aug 2012)

I have a bell on all my bicycles and my wife and kids (29*, 13, 16, 19) have them too.

I can imagine why somebody would not want one, but I like them.

A gently ring elicits more smiles than any other form of warning I know.

Smiles are to be encouraged. 

There is room on my roadbike bars for a lamp, a Cateye Stada, a bell and my hands.

I think some of the newer breed of* full-carbon, lycra-missile, Garmined-to-death * 'serious' cyclists find bells a little childish.

In the same way, some drivers of high-end German cars find letting other road users into traffic a little childish.

Sorry, did I make an inappropriate or inaccurate link there, or is it accurate enough to hurt?


----------



## potsy (22 Aug 2012)

summerdays said:


> I have a bell on my bike - it's just for show


 
Show off 

I have a bell on my CX only, as it's the bike I use most offroad or along cycle paths/shared use routes.
Always feel a bit daft when I use it though, suppose it evokes images of old ladies on shopping bikes


----------



## defy-one (22 Aug 2012)

The Triban came with a bell, as a commuter bike - it's staying


----------



## zizou (22 Aug 2012)

I've found bells seem to give people who are walking a bit of a fright - then if i try and ring it in a more 'polite' way often the bell isn't heard, so i find saying excuse me works better. Bells slso seem to send _some_ cyclists into a panic and has them swerving about as they try and see what side the noise is coming.




smokeysmoo said:


> If I freewheel I can't sneak up on anyone
> 
> 
> Hope Pro3 rear free hubs have that effect


 

+1 to that, was a big selling point for me


----------



## Drago (23 Aug 2012)

Touche said:


> I could of course be wrong ... but I think that they only need to be fitted if the bike is sold as a complete bike. So if you buy a bike without pedals (quite a common thing) then it is not required.


You are completely right - what is required before a bike can be offered for commercial sale for use on a road bears little relation to the con and use regs that apply once the same bike hits the streets:

I also prefer a Mk1 human voice. A firm but polite "excuse me" and "thank you" backed up with a cheery wave seems to work a treat.


----------



## PpPete (23 Aug 2012)

zizou said:


> smokeysmoo said:
> 
> 
> > If I freewheel I can't sneak up on anyone
> ...


And another.
No titanium bell on my Van Nic thank you.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Aug 2012)

I'm another one with a voice. far more versatile, polite and able to indicate direction & distance much more clearly, it also allows one not to be a stuck up plonker and engage in one of the joys that cycling brings you, the ability to interact with your fellow human beings.
I am waaaaayyyy not the stereotype mentioned in the OP, I'm one step away from a whicker basket but I'd still rather shove angry wasps up my a**e than sully my bars with an arrogant little device that tells people they're not important enough in your eyes to be worthy of a polite hello.


----------



## CotterPin (25 Aug 2012)

What's wrong with brakes?


----------



## summerdays (25 Aug 2012)

CotterPin said:


> What's wrong with brakes?


Sometimes in the wet - applying my brakes makes pedestrians jump!!!


----------



## Sandra6 (26 Aug 2012)

I have a dodgy bell on my specialized bike, it has a pull back thing to make it ding, rather than a slidey bit -does that make sense? There are possibly technical terms for these things but I don't know them. 
Anyway, it can take three flicks before it actually connects and makes a noise by which time I've usually had to call out to whoever is in the way, so I've stopped using it.
I find it less complicated to go round people quickly before they realise I'm there (shared path situations) or they get all flustered and I have to brake anyway. Over-taking other cyclists is rarely an issue, but it wouldn't have occurred to me to use the bell when I do. 
And what is the solution to dozy pedestrians who step off the kerb in front of you -even when they clearly have seen you - and cross the road anyway?!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (26 Aug 2012)

I used to use a well timed crunchy gear change as I slowed, to alert pedestrians on tracks and paved areas (not foot paths obviously), but I use a single speed and my other bike has silky smooth gears, so I can't do this anymore. I usually call out and then usually call out again when I don't get heard/ noticed, try and smile and thank people and carry on. I think whether you use a bell or voice people still get a fright and panic, and scatter a little before gathering their wits. I think we should take a leaf out of the dutch cycling handbook, and just give people a warning regardless how they might react. The more it's done the less people will jump out of their skin and into your path.

When it comes to other cyclists, I dispair at how little I see riders checking behind them, so they are usually totally oblivious to me coming up behind, or riding behind waiting to pass, so I give them a massively wide birth as I overtake, and carry on with my day.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Aug 2012)

What do you call the guy at the back of a line of bell owning cyclists ?


----------



## 400bhp (27 Aug 2012)

mcshroom said:


> I find talking to people far more pleasant and effective than bells. Too many pedestrians equate bike bells with car horns. This should be right, as they are both there to alert people to your presence. Unfortunately as horns have been misused to shout 'GET OUT OF MY WAY!' by drivers, this seems to be how a lot of pedestrians round here regard cycle bells.
> 
> Sheep OTOH, will move for a bell, but only the sheep closest to you. I once rode into Wasdale ringing a bell over and over again as the sheep peeled off one by one


 
I like to shout GET OUT OF MY WAY, rather than having a bell implying that.

Not really-totally agree with you


----------



## Teuchter (28 Aug 2012)

Hang on, you're asking other cyclists to announce when they're overtaking you in case you happen to swerve into their path without bothering to take responsibility for your own safety by checking over your shoulder first?

The inability of most cyclists to do shoulder checks when changing position on the road (or turning right) does my head in. We don't call them "lifesavers" in motorcycling for nothing. When I taught the kids how to cycle on the road this was one of the things I really emphasised with them... maybe the result of having been a motorcycle instructor but I know I still do shoulder checks while cycling all the time.

By the same token, if I must overtake a cyclist when they're likely to either pull out to avoid an obstacle or unexpectedly turn right down a side road, I give them loads of space... after checking over my own shoulder first!

If you're not willing to be fully aware of your surroundings, you shouldn't be on the road or at least you shouldn't complain when bad things happen to you because of it.

Sorry for the rant but this sort of thing really annoys me


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

Nothing I could have attached to my bike beyond a cow catcher could have made any difference to the idiot peds in Southend yesterday walking along the cycle lane - which is separated from the pavement by a kerb, and is a different colour

One got quite irate as I screamed "cycle lane" at him


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> Nothing I could have attached to my bike beyond a cow catcher could have made any difference to the idiot peds in Southend yesterday walking along the cycle lane - which is separated from the pavement by a kerb, and is a different colour
> 
> *One got quite irate as I screamed "cycle lane" at him*


 
doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

what doesnt surprise you? that he got irate or that I had to shout to warn him that a 16st bloke was coming through?


----------



## srw (28 Aug 2012)

A cyclist yelling at a pedestrian on a cycle path is a bit like a motorist hooting at a cyclist on the road - carefully calibrated to wind them up.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2012)

that he got irate.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

not really, if its a shared lane then fine - and it is further down the seafront, where I potter along nicely.

But this section is a completely separate area, delineated with kerbs and white lines and give way signs etc - specially created to get cyclists off the seafront pavement we used to use.

Peds however seem to be oblivious to the danger - frequently parking their little kids on there while they get crap out of their cars.

I dont think shouting a warning is wrong in those circumstances - admittedly I might be a bit loud but better than not shouting surely


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> that he got irate.


 ok weird

next time I'll just ride into him then should I?


----------



## fimm (28 Aug 2012)

I tend to whistle. And slow down. Works pretty well (on shared use paths away from traffic, of course. In traffic I don't very often feel the need of a bell.)


----------



## Teuchter (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> I dont think shouting a warning is wrong in those circumstances


So what's wrong with "Excuse me please", followed by a wave and "Thanks" when you pass?

I normally try to avoid cycle tracks for exactly this sort of reason. Road traffic is generally predictable, pedestrians generally aren't.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> ok weird
> 
> next time I'll just ride into him then should I?


 
No, just be polite an say something polite, instead of being irate.


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

who said I was irate?


----------



## Teuchter (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> who said I was irate?





Lee_M said:


> ...as I screamed "cycle lane" at him


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

ok, in which case this is just terminology - screamed just means 'very loud' in this case.

Its a tourist trap, its very noisy, its full of fat obnoxious Essex chavs with their push chars full of benefit babies walking alongside tracksuit wearing yobs.

Shouting/Screaming/yelling is the only way to attract attention

Most people are grateful to be warned their little precious 'Chardonnay' is in the middl of a cycle lane, just the fat bloke yesterdy seemed put out.

I notice of course that those criticising me are from places like Erskine - where busy probably means two peds and a car a week


----------



## Teuchter (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> I notice of course that those criticising me are from places like Erskine - where busy probably means two peds and a car a week


This is after all a remote backwater quite a way North of Watford. At least we seem to have manners however, that comment alone speaks volumes about yours.


----------



## GetAGrip (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> ok, in which case this is just terminology - screamed just means 'very loud' in this case.
> 
> Its a tourist trap, its very noisy, its full of fat obnoxious Essex chavs with their push chars full of benefit babies walking alongside tracksuit wearing yobs.
> 
> ...


Forgive me, but, I feel you do come across as an angry ranter! You told us you "screamed, this is a cycle lane" and that they were idiots for being on the cycle lane.
I had an angry motorist yelling at me to "get off the f****"*g road and get on the cycle track" today. Do you think I felt that he had a point and maybe I should thank him for sharing his thoughts with me. Hmm, yeah, right!!!


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

Teuchter said:


> This is after all a remote backwater quite a way North of Watford. At least we seem to have manners however, that comment alone speaks volumes about yours.



I think you must have missed my smiley


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

GetAGrip said:


> Forgive me, but, I feel you do come across as an angry ranter! You told us you "screamed, this is a cycle lane" and that they were idiots for being on the cycle lane.
> I had an angry motorist yelling at me to "get off the f****"*g road and get on the cycle track" today. Do you think I felt that he had a point and maybe I should thank him for sharing his thoughts with me. Hmm, yeah, right!!!



Well I do seem to have upset peoPle on here 

Sorry all, I'll keep my mouth shut for a bit


----------



## Lee_M (28 Aug 2012)

Although it must be said I didn't say get off the cycle lane
I shouted "cycle lane" and they immediately know where to look

Anyway as I say it looks like I've pissed you all off or you seem
To want to misinterpret me so no more comments from me on this thread


----------



## GetAGrip (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> Although it must be said I didn't say get off the cycle lane
> I shouted "cycle lane" and they immediately know where to look
> 
> Anyway as I say it looks like I've pissed you all off or you seem
> To want to misinterpret me so no more comments from me on this thread


Hey, don't spin away from this or any other thread Lee_M. Your thoughts and opinions are as valid and as encouraged as everyone else's.
I think I would be misunderstood a lot more if I didn't just take a few seconds to read what I have written before posting.
The more passionate I feel about a thread, the more I need to re-read what I have written


----------



## Teuchter (28 Aug 2012)

Lee_M said:


> Anyway as I say it looks like I've pissed you all off or you seem
> To want to misinterpret me so no more comments from me on this thread


If this is the case then that's fair enough. I would suggest however, purely on the basis of your posts on this thread that if you don't want to be misinterpreted, either by other members of the forum or by people you meet when out cycling, you give a little more thought in future to what you say and how you say it.

I'll get off my high horse now before it throws me.


----------



## PpPete (28 Aug 2012)

"Cycle Path" is better than "Cycle Lane" - apart from removing connotations of some special "ownership" like "bus lane"..... it makes people who mishear you move quicker and start looking around for the mad axeman ...


----------



## Profpointy (28 Aug 2012)

Licramite said:


> This hopefully doesn,t apply to most normal cyclists, I find the biggest offenders are - Pro-look alike , or Pro think they are , cyclists.
> 
> I know a bell is so not tour de france.
> 
> ...



i can't recall a single occasion in 40+ years cycling where I needed a bell. Had one on bike for first 5 years or so, but never used it for anything other than random jingling, and never missed it after removing it. Mind you I ride on the road rather than pavement, so might be used by pavement cyclists for all I know. I have to say, the Op is making just about the silliest post i've ever seen, and then weakens any case still further by being insulting.


----------



## Licramite (29 Aug 2012)

Ah - your the sod who clips past my elbow without any warning and scares the crap out of me.
Or like me you never overtake anybody.

Ok if your on the road its only other cyclists you don,t have to warn your about to snuggle past ,

I ride off road on tracks and trails and so often encounter walkers, people horse ect so a quick Ding about 25ys away is enough to alert them to my presence so they can rain thier loony dogs in.
Going up one particular hill standing on the pedals hanging on by my chin strap I had a loony dog come charging up barking at me, it over took me, ran up the hill, turned round charged back so it could chase me again -

so to everyone else - get a bell.

obviously were you cycle you don,t need one ,
or your obliviouse to the other cyclists you may well have severely pissed off.


----------



## Licramite (29 Aug 2012)

"I have to say, the Op is making just about the silliest post i've ever seen, and then weakens any case still further by being insulting."

Hang on a minute , what do you mean this is the silliest post youve read - you haven,t read my other ones yet !.

and if It appeared insulting to anyone , I appologise , wasn,t intended.
as with the post above , please don,t take it as I,m having a go at you , I,m not, just trying to illustrate why a bell is useful.


----------



## new-fish (29 Aug 2012)

I found that when approaching horses they are handy things, just to make the rider aware, few gentle rings and all is well. As an animal, they seem to me to be so unpredictable, I wouldn't feel right shouting as I approach. Just have to wait til I'm Prime minister so I can ban them from the road


----------



## fossyant (29 Aug 2012)

A bell on a bike  Not needed one since I was a child - my voice works well, from a polite, "excuse me and thank you very much" (much more polite than ting ting) to "WHOOAH" to silly drivers. Fine, costs now't, weight is now't.

Just fit Michelin Pro Race tyres and latex tubes - you'll hear me coming ..sssssss whooosh. They sing (loudly). Or fit some carbon wheels whoomp whoomp !  Or when riding shared paths with the kids, you will hear my MTB tyres miles off ... zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

Licramite said:


> Ah - *your* the sod who clips past my elbow without any warning and scares the crap out of me.
> Or like me you never overtake anybody.
> 
> Ok if *your* on the road its only other cyclists you don,t have to warn your about to snuggle past ,
> ...


 
YOU ARE


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

A bell could be seen as the old fashioned telephone with no caller i-d. Most rude.


----------



## User6179 (29 Aug 2012)

Never been in a situation where I needed a bell but ive been in a lot of situations where a horn could of been used , i would go as far to say a horn could be a life saver .


----------



## mcshroom (29 Aug 2012)

I wouldn't ring a bell at a horse. Horses are spooked by unusual noises. The only way to safely pass a horse from behind is to slow down and make it obvious you are not a predator. Saying hello to the horse works well.


----------



## Hitchington (29 Aug 2012)

When I cycle on a shared pavement I find that a bell is an essential piece of equipment. A couple of rings on the bell is recognisable and much more courteous than bellowing at someone to mind out the way. Just my own experience and thoughts


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

Hitchington said:


> When I cycle on a shared pavement I find that a bell is an essential piece of equipment. A couple of rings on the bell is recognisable and *much more courteous than bellowing at someone to mind out the way*. Just my own experience and thoughts


 
No it's not.


----------



## Hitchington (29 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> No it's not.


 
Like I say "in my own experience". I follow it with a "thank you" when I go past, of course


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

Which direction do the peds know where to go as you are coming past?


----------



## Hitchington (29 Aug 2012)

400bhp said:


> Which direction do the peds know where to go as you are coming past?


 Well I slow down and ring, they turn around and see me either on the right or left then move themselves and any children or animals to the opposite side. Then as I pass I wink, smile and give thanks and if they're really lucky, another ring of me bell


----------



## Octet (29 Aug 2012)

My bicycle wasn't fitted with a bell when it came (but it wasn't on the actual shop floor at the time and has unusual shaped front handlebars (oval sort of shape and not the traditional tube)).
I have never used a bell (when I did have one on my old bike) and I don't think they are that effective. When ever a cyclist pasts someone, and when they do ring the bell, the person normally stops and turns around where as with a voice you can give a polite warning that you are coming through.
Equally, a voice can be louder and doesn't have to be rude. "Excuse me, coming on your right. Thank you" is just as acceptable as "ring, ring, ring"


----------



## 400bhp (29 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> Equally, a voice can be louder and doesn't have to be rude. "Excuse me, coming on your right. Thank you" is just as acceptable as "ring, ring, ring"


 
Not according to the Bell Police


----------



## Hitchington (29 Aug 2012)

I think a bell if used correctly is far more romantic than a nasally "excuse me please". Just saying...


----------



## Davidc (29 Aug 2012)

Pedant mode on .....

The Vienna Convention on Road Transport (VCRT) says it's a requirement.

That's also the convention which makes a bike a vehicle and gives us the right to use roads.

As a signatory the UK takes on the content of the convention, so a bell is a legal requirement here under international law.

Pedant mode off...

Not sure if an Airzound qualifies, but it's more effective on pedestrians who stray onto cycle paths than either a bell or a voice! (Especially at about 3 metres range) I bought a secondhand one, it's amazing.


----------



## Octet (29 Aug 2012)

Looks like I need to buy myself a bell then, not sure how I shall mount it though...


----------



## User6179 (29 Aug 2012)

Hitchington said:


> When I cycle on a shared pavement I find that a bell is an essential piece of equipment. A couple of rings on the bell is recognisable and much more courteous than bellowing at someone to mind out the way. Just my own experience and thoughts


 
This is true but who shouts out of the way, excuse me and then thanks as you pass is far more courteous than ringing a bell imo.


----------



## Davidc (29 Aug 2012)

Octet said:


> Looks like I need to buy myself a bell then, not sure how I shall mount it though...


The Airzound is much more fun!!


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Aug 2012)

AirZound, no question.

Until you have turned a child pedestrian into a crying wreck, or inspired a Granny into dancing the Funky Pedestrian, you simply have no idea what you are missing.

Get up close and unleash the Zound!


----------



## Octet (29 Aug 2012)

Davidc said:


> The Airzound is much more fun!!


 
We only have one tarmac cycle path (10 miles long) on the island I live on so it probably would be wiser to have an air horn on the roads, although I think I would give half the pedestrians (heavily elderly population) a heart attack if I used it


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Aug 2012)

Davidc said:


> Pedant mode on .....
> 
> The Vienna Convention on Road Transport (VCRT) says it's a requirement.
> 
> ...


 
The VCRT states that no other audible warning device, so technically a rider is not allowed if they are able be heard


----------



## Octet (29 Aug 2012)

The direct.gov.uk website only recommends a bell, only thing they state is that you need lights at night (no brainer for that one)


----------



## Nathan Berry (29 Aug 2012)

i use a bell for peds but they get more in the way then out when they turn around so i just slow right down and say thanks when they finally realise whos behind them, also i notice when riding on the road and through crossings, peds decide to walk out infront of me as if im not there because they think beause im not as fast as a car they are not in danger of me running them over, those are the occaisions were i could do with a car horn to scare them off the road lol


----------



## Licramite (29 Aug 2012)

I never realised a bell was so conteniouse , blimey good thing I didn,t say you should wear a helmet !.

I suppose a bell comes down to , need, and how you use it, like your voice it can be an offensive weapon to a frendly hello

but from my experience of all the things that overtake me from motorbikes(though they are pritty bad) , lorries, cars and even tanks other cyclists freek me the most.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Aug 2012)

If any road user is freaking you out, then perhaps the issue which needs addressing is close to home. Im not convinced everyone having a bell would change that much for you. Perhaps you could do with some cycle training.
This is supported by the fact that in your first post you clearly displayed a lack of knowledge regarding the laws and rules of the highways and that for the sale and use of cycles.
You also stated in your first post that cycles appear on your elbow out of nowhere which equally suggests a lack of all round observation.
I have undertaken the cycle proficiency test and have also undertaken IAM level 3 test and I would most certainly reccomend them.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2012)

and pedestrians should take off there headphones


----------



## Licramite (30 Aug 2012)

clearly me and and hell of lot of other cyclists need cycle training.
especially the dastard who clipped past my elbow with only inches to spare when he had the whole damn road to move in.
and pray explain with your level 3 test how you are aware of a cyclist coming up behind you. - what you have eyes in your arse. you cannot hear them. (well I can,t anyhow)

ok it may not be "the law" (though it does seam a very grey area. ) but its like lots of other things, you know, helmets, puncture repair kits ,lights, high vis jackets, mirrors, not wearing black on a black bike at night with no lights,

its kind of a good idea.

one wonders if its recommended in your level 3 cycling profincy , or do they just suggest you improve your voice projection whilst swivelling your head 360degrees.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (30 Aug 2012)

I will continue to take various cycle training courses, not because I feel I am a terrible cyclist or a hazard on the public highway, but because I believe it is a skill which I can continue to improve upon and develop. I suggested cycle training based on my own experiences and feel it has a lot to offer people such as yourself.
I am not however going to attempt to justify what the courses have to offer, or how it improved my own cycling, or improved my understanding of the laws relating to cycling, safety, allround observation and awareness. I would however suggest you do your own research into what cycling courses are available in your area and if you feel they suit your own needs.

Your posts continue to suggest the issue is with other road users, like the dastard who clipped your elbow however you fail to consider that perhaps you jumpped and moved when he supprised you (you have stated that you do not hear or see bikes around you), he was blown by a heavy gust of wind, you make references to cycle clubs pushing you into overhanging hedges. Not for one moment do I believe cycle clubs have this on their agenda for training rides, perhaps as these people are used to riding in groups they are more comfortable being close to you than you are so moved across into the hedge..... Things are not often what they first seem and all I am aware of is that I do not personally have the same issues as yourself which is why I made the training suggestion as its helped me.

The fact is you can not demand other cyclists have bells, that car drivers give you five foot overtaking, the roads are smooth as its never going to happen in my life time, like me you are responsible for your own safety and training can help.


----------



## Licramite (30 Aug 2012)

Well theirs allot of truth in what your saying.
Maybe I,m just jumpy and feel threatened , unsteadied by other cyclists inches from me.
I admit when I see the pelaton in races I shudder at all those bikes so close together.

as for bike awareness , I only have 160 degree vision like everyone else. and my hearing isn,t first class
so what does it recommend at level 3 when overtaking a cyclist ? (I wouldn,t know as I never overtake other cyclist - I,m to damn slow )
is it , let them know your about to overtake (you know a bit like cars do with thier indicators)
or just bang past and see if you can take a layer of skin off them at the same time (like motorbikes do with cars)

but your probably right bout training , I've never had any training, my first bike was my brothers and it was so tall I had to mount it by finding a low wall, and stopping involved crashing into a hedge to get off.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (30 Aug 2012)

Best adivce I have ever heard about cycling came from that new show on itv, If you want people to give you room,(cars or bikes) overtaking then "Look Wobbly" I do it coming upto junctions etc, works a treat!


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2012)

Part of the advice would be to look behind lots as you would in a car, except most cyclists don't have mirrors so you wouldn't see if anyone was indicating to overtake you unless you looked behind. 

I admit I don't indicate to overtake cyclists but would be looking behind lots to make sure I had the space to do so.


----------



## Licramite (30 Aug 2012)

I often wonder if thiers a device you can fit to the bike to lock the stearing when looking behind as when you look behind, particulary right behind you , well I do anyway the rest of you probably think rubbish - learn to ride , I tend to wobble or drift
which is the moment the thing that caused me to look blasts past me. - had one of those electric bikes do it, - it didn,t exactly blast past me , I slowed down to let him get back in.
I fitted road eye , but you can,t just glance you really have to stop pedalling and look to get a decent view.


----------



## Theseus (30 Aug 2012)

Licramite said:


> I often wonder if thiers a device you can fit to the bike to lock the stearing when looking behind ...


 
As sure a way of causing a fall as any I have heard.

To keep upright you need to be able to move the centre of balance of the bike (wheel contact points) around under the centre of gravity (your gut). You are doing this all the time you are riding a bike, usually small movements that appear to be wobbles. If you lock the steering, you lose this ability and will soon fall off in a heap.


----------



## Licramite (30 Aug 2012)

we are talking a momentary thing, I,m sure we all have had occasions were you have to hold the stearing rock steady , ussually you have parked cars on your left and 60ton artic on your right and a nats whisker between both.
at moments like that you really have to lock your arms , practicly stop peddling and stay rock steady.
to be able to lock the front wheel straight could help.

nice to see in france a bell is compulsory. - which means it is probably through the rest of europe.


----------



## summerdays (30 Aug 2012)

Licramite said:


> we are talking a momentary thing, I,m sure we all have had occasions were you have to hold the stearing rock steady , ussually you have parked cars on your left and 60ton artic on your right and a nats whisker between both.
> at moments like that you really have to lock your arms , practicly stop peddling and stay rock steady.
> to be able to lock the front wheel straight could help.


I find that it helps to be the opposite - a relaxed gentle holding of the handlebars helps me I think. If I get tense about it then I am more likely to pull the handlebars and wobble.


----------



## Dan_h (30 Aug 2012)

Licramite said:


> we are talking a momentary thing, I,m sure we all have had occasions were you have to hold the stearing rock steady , ussually you have parked cars on your left and 60ton artic on your right and a nats whisker between both.
> at moments like that you really have to lock your arms , practicly stop peddling and stay rock steady.
> to be able to lock the front wheel straight could help.
> 
> nice to see in france a bell is compulsory. - which means it is probably through the rest of europe.


 
Lock the steering? on a bike? really? ummmmmmmm... not sure that is the best idea in the world!


----------



## Drago (30 Aug 2012)

Nice for the bell manufacturers that bells are compulsory over in France.

Luckily, we're not over there.


----------



## nick.b (31 Aug 2012)

Drago said:


> Nice for the bell manufacturers that bells are compulsory over in France.
> 
> Luckily, we're not over there.


 
that should make wiggo and Cavendish have a bell on there bikes in TDF. that id love too see.


----------



## Licramite (31 Aug 2012)

Ha you could imagin the pelaton , ring ring, excuse me, coming through , ding ding ring ring, morning , on your right , ding ding.
you would be able to hear miles away.


----------



## GetAGrip (31 Aug 2012)

summerdays said:


> I find that it helps to be the opposite - a relaxed gentle holding of the handlebars helps me I think. If I get tense about it then I am more likely to pull the handlebars and wobble.


I agree. A looser grip while going over lumps and bumps in the road or on a track also seems to help minimise the vibration effect on both bike and rider. I do have to keep check on my hands though, as for some unknown reason, I tend to grip too tightly on occasion.


----------



## Licramite (31 Aug 2012)

yes I grip the bars to tighly sometimes, normally I,m up against a bank hedge one side and a tractor and trailer the other, two things get gripped to tightly then, the handlebars and my sphinkter.


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2012)

summerdays said:


> I admit I don't indicate to overtake cyclists but would be looking behind lots to make sure I had the space to do so.


Summerdays overtook someone??


----------



## summerdays (31 Aug 2012)

potsy said:


> Summerdays overtook someone??


Ha ha ha - that's the advantage of cycling in a city - there is lots to overtake - kids on tricycles, toddlers on like-a-bikes, and some others that go slower than you. Note I didn't say old people - some of the faster cyclists out there can also have quite a few grey hairs too!!! Want to race?_ (is your top speed under or over 10 mph - just to check whether I need to take my stabilizers off, if over 10 I think I may be washing my hair that day)_


----------



## potsy (31 Aug 2012)

summerdays said:


> Want to race?_ (is your top speed under or over 10 mph - just to check whether I need to take my stabilizers off, if over 10 I think I may be washing my hair that day)_


I reckon I'd take you on a nice flat section, as long as I took the bell off for the weight saving 
You might have a chance against Pat 5mph though


----------



## MissTillyFlop (31 Aug 2012)

Licramite said:


> This hopefully doesn,t apply to most normal cyclists, I find the biggest offenders are - Pro-look alike , or Pro think they are , cyclists.
> 
> I know a bell is so not tour de france.
> 
> ...


Or just politely inform them that you are passing, say hello etc etc


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2012)

How much are those ice cream van bells? 120db of Greensleeves should get the peds out the way pretty sharp ish.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Sep 2012)

I don't know why people are so anti-bell... I mean, they're not the coolest thing to put on your pride and joy, but it's the best bit of kit I've bought... especially on shared use paths.

Do people panic when i ring my bell? No.
Do I find peple get offended when i ring my bell? No.

Maybe it's just not quite so full of ANGRY PEPLE up here.


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2012)

I'm not anti bell at all. Rather I'm pro human voice. Cycle craft is quite scathing of the bells usefulness, but my view is if you want a bell then go for it.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Sep 2012)

Airzound. This is all.


----------



## Licramite (5 Sep 2012)

Vienna Conventions which clearly says: "Be equipped with a bell capable of being heard at a sufficient 
distance, and carry no other audible warning device." [Article 14(1)(b)]

Does this mean I,m not allowed on my bike ? - if I have a voice. - by vienna convention.

oh I can,t put my parrot on the handlebars either.

oh I love the law.


----------



## MontyVeda (5 Sep 2012)

Hey up Lycramite... regarding your nervousness when looking behind you and staying in a straight line... don't invent something which locks your forks. 

Instead, put your right hand on your right lap and look over your right shoulder. All will be dandy


----------



## Licramite (6 Sep 2012)

Ah I see , that keeps your shoulders straight with stops your left arm turning right, - good idea, hadn,t thought of that.
see this is what forums like this are about - spreading the knowledge.


- darn I had just worked out a mechanism that would hold your front wheel straight to !.
but this sounds cheeper

cheers


----------



## Hawk (7 Sep 2012)

Licramite said:


> Ah I see , that keeps your shoulders straight with stops your left arm turning right, - good idea, hadn,t thought of that.
> see this is what forums like this are about - spreading the knowledge.
> 
> 
> ...


 
When you learn to cycle, you learn to make microscopic adjustments constantly to keep your bike upright. If your bike starts tipping to the right, you'll turn the bars to the right truly instinctively - you wont be aware of this. This causes your bike to turn ever so slightly to the right and moves your bike back under you i.e upright


----------



## skudupnorth (8 Sep 2012)

If i am behind anyone either pedestrian or another cyclist i just politly tell i''m coming past on their right or left then thank them.It's easy,more personnell and sometimes you end having a nice chat........well i do,mostly dog owners for some reason !


----------



## potsy (8 Sep 2012)

My bell came in handy along the TPT today, think I've even convinced 400bhp to get one


----------



## Licramite (8 Sep 2012)

Hawk said:


> When you learn to cycle, you learn to make microscopic adjustments constantly to keep your bike upright. If your bike starts tipping to the right, you'll turn the bars to the right truly instinctively - you wont be aware of this. This causes your bike to turn ever so slightly to the right and moves your bike back under you i.e upright


 
doing 40mph down a horrendous slope today , I was making no little adjustments, I just locked my arms (and my butt) and held it rock steady


----------



## Hawk (8 Sep 2012)

Licramite said:


> doing 40mph down a horrendous slope today , I was making no little adjustments, I just locked my arms (and my butt) and held it rock steady





Licramite said:


> doing 40mph down a horrendous slope today , I was making no little adjustments, I just locked my arms (and my butt) and held it rock steady


 
We're talking microscopic adjustments you literally wont be aware of making. Possibly bit less of an issue at speed due to stabilisation effect from fast rotating wheels, but you will be moving a few mm across the road surface for sure


----------



## 400bhp (9 Sep 2012)

potsy said:


> My bell came in handy along the TPT today, think I've even convinced 400bhp to get one


----------



## Licramite (10 Sep 2012)

well that is true but its more than microsopic , I was bouncing all over the road ! , I adopt a horse riding stance, stand on the pedals and keep your bum off the seat, head down arse up, you can take the shock in your legs, saves the bike abit too.
my old bell used to ring everytime I went over bump which could be redicularse over some roads (and they call it a road! ) my new bell or dinger is more stable , but is so loud its embarissing, I dinged a jogger and had to put my hand to dull it , it was so loud !.

of course going up the hill - long and steep between bishopstone and wilton - I was down to totally low , I couldn,t change down any further , and was hanging by my chinstrap, a younger fitter bloke passed me like I was standing still (which I nearly was!)
going down I might have had a chance , extra weight and all,
I,m a bit of a "Rolls Canhardly" - rolls down one hill and can hardly get up the other


----------



## malcermie (21 Sep 2012)

There is a shared foot and cycle path outside my house which is used by several mums on their way to and from a local school and I find a single 'ding' and a friendly 'thank you' always gets a smile clears a path as I cycle SLOWLY past.
Malc


----------



## Crosstrailer (23 Sep 2012)

To my local councils credit (and I really don't like giving them credit LOL) there are many miles of shared foot & cycle paths in my local area. I have used my bell at least a dozen times over the last month when approaching pedestrians from the rear. I know that on none of these occasions could I have made myself heard in time without shouting and therefore startling and/or annoying the person I was passing.There is not a chance I could give a pedestrian verbal instruction as to my approach and what side I was passing them on before I was upon them even at fairly slow speed - and what is the point when a quick bell ring lets them know I am approaching ?.

I would add that each time I have rung my bell at a decent distance from the ped, they have looked round, moved over and I have passed safely and at safe speed without having to brake heavily and slow down. Each time the pedestrian got a thank you, I have had positive feedback and never had negative feedback.

I think if you are riding on combined paths there is no excuse for not having a bell which costs next to nothing, no REAL excuse anyway, and I think they come in handy wherever you are riding. As I said earlier in the thread, its surely better to have one than not isn't it ?


----------



## Herbie (23 Sep 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> One issue with ringing a bell when coming up behind someone is that as soon as they hear your bell it makes them unpredictable, are they going to go left or right? Why not just slow down to a speed that you can pass without causing a backdraft and say a cheery 'good morning' as you pass? At least that way they are more inclined to stay where they are when you're passing them, rather than moving into your path.


 
This is exactly what do.


----------



## Licramite (28 Sep 2012)

its even mentioned in mike carters book "one man and his bike"
"all the way up the coast I had lamented not having a bell. With so many promenades and tracks shared with walkers, it would have been good to give them a friendly tinkle to let know I was behind them, who knows might work on sheep to"

its good book about one mans trip around britain, but it seams to miss the leaden muscles in the morning and hardly mentions the very sore arse at the end of day.
he must be a hardier cyclist than me. but the stiff sores muscles in the morning is standard for anyone - fit as you like.


----------



## Phill057 (29 Sep 2012)

Having been cycling since I was a kid I was never fully convinced of the need nor its uses. As an adult I have one and I use it along with just saying politely to the pedestrian or cyclists that I am passing. I also can be heard by cars and they know that you are there and for them to have an odd glance in their mirrors. Very handy when round lorries


----------



## david k (30 Sep 2012)

Licramite said:


> its even mentioned in mike carters book "one man and his bike"
> "all the way up the coast I had lamented not having a bell. With so many promenades and tracks shared with walkers, it would have been good to give them a friendly tinkle to let know I was behind them, who knows might work on sheep to"
> 
> its good book about one mans trip around britain, but it seams to miss the leaden muscles in the morning and hardly mentions the very sore arse at the end of day.
> he must be a hardier cyclist than me. but the stiff sores muscles in the morning is standard for anyone - fit as you like.


very good book, made me laugh

i remember he did buy a bell


----------



## Milo (3 Oct 2012)

I just make a clacking noise with my brake hoods works for me.


----------



## Bill-H (11 Oct 2012)

i find a tinkle on bell as approach worksbut do thencall out a good morning passing you on right. it works a treat


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Oct 2012)

I was at the Paralympic road cycling at Brands Hatch the first couple of days, and the second day I met a guy with son who had a 2 tone bell.

I really wish I'd asked where he'd got it from as it would have been much appreciated.

It was a proper 'Ting tong' bell you see!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Oct 2012)

The Dad was wearing one of these:

http://www.prendas.co.uk/details.asp?typ=typ&fkid=16&ID=3220

......or a similar Vatenfall Hamburg top.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I was at the Paralympic road cycling at Brands Hatch the first couple of days, and the second day I met a guy with son who had a 2 tone bell.
> 
> I really wish I'd asked where he'd got it from as it would have been much appreciated.
> 
> It was a proper 'Ting tong' bell you see!


Was it one of these by chance? Link


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Oct 2012)

It was a large silver thing, so possibly, I'll need to check it out, thanks!

It just sounded a whole lot better than the standard 'Drrrrrrriiiiiiinnnnnnnggggg' sound you see!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2012)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It was a large silver thing, so possibly, I'll need to check it out, thanks!
> 
> It just sounded a whole lot better than the standard 'Drrrrrrriiiiiiinnnnnnnggggg' sound you see!


Sounds like the same one. It's what I use on my bikes and I'm very happy with them as people seem to like the sound and will actually thank me for ringing the bell at them.

It's not perfect though. On one of the Long Mynd rides I came up behind a group of hikers, rang the bell and they looked at each other and said "who's phone was that?"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Oct 2012)

I'd possibly put it on my Humber once I get it restored I think. I'll see.

Thanks!


----------



## david k (22 Oct 2012)

Bill-H said:


> i find a tinkle on bell as approach worksbut do thencall out a good morning passing you on right. it works a treat


ditto


----------



## antnee (4 Nov 2012)

Well what about common sense? ~ If you have a bell ring it, then when the people have moved over to let you through a polite "thank you " is always acknowledged. well its always works for me here on the Levels. Not sure about what happens in major cites! I have that to look forward to. Though I am the first to admit i'm not the quickest cyclist so most others overtake me.
Regards antnee

"As you see spelling is not my forte"


----------



## Licramite (22 Nov 2012)

an earlier post mentioned not being able to get a bell for the thicker , dropped , handlebars, - I too have been looking as since putting bar tape on (to cover the rust) my bell don,t fit - as far as I can see they don,t do one.
bells seam to have fallen into the area of kids and novelty items.

yes its a rare thing for me to "ding" another cyclist as I overtake him. - most are stopped by the side of the road.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> an earlier post mentioned not being able to get a bell for the thicker , dropped , handlebars, - I too have been looking as since putting bar tape on (to cover the rust) my bell don,t fit - as far as I can see they don,t do one.
> bells seam to have fallen into the area of kids and novelty items.


BBB make a bell that fits bigger diameter bars.


----------



## Licramite (23 Nov 2012)

cheers , typical you look everywhere but the obvious place !


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2012)

400bhp said:


> What do you call the guy at the back of a line of bell owning cyclists ?


 
linford


----------



## Kookas (23 Nov 2012)

I've never actually hit my bell except by mistake. When I'm passing people I normally just call out my approaching side.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Nov 2012)

User said:


> Grab them when you can. It's really quite rare for retailers to ever have that type of bell in stock - Chain Reaction doesn't actually have any in.


If you search around you can find them - Dotbike have them (much more expensive), and I rather like these, which replace one of the steerer spacers. Worth checking the German suppliers too - Rose have another type of spacer bell listed that I will add to my next order from them.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Nov 2012)

Rose Spacerbell
edit - SJS sell them too


----------



## Drago (24 Nov 2012)

Cheaper still...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BBB-Bicyc...K_SportGoods_CyclAcces_RL&hash=item2a1b11dd3a


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Nov 2012)

User said:


> That one has a limit on the diameter of handlebar it will fit. The ones with the stretchy bands that can fit any diameter tend to sell out quite quickly.


 NB It replaces one of the steerer spacers - doesn't fit on the bars.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Nov 2012)

User said:


> Then it isn;t the one the OP was interested in...


I linked to the BBB 'rubber band' one first, earlier, then offered alternatives in the form of stem/steerer fitting bells, which have the advantage of not occupying handlebar space. (Of course you can also fit the 'rubber band' ones to the stem or steerer too, and to thinner bars).


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Nov 2012)

I've got this BBB one on one of my bikes. As I ride with my hands over the brake covers most of the time I've mounted it so that the lever lies under where my thumb is, i.e. on the furthest forward part of the drops. I don't need to move my hands to ting and it doesn't clutter up the hoods. That job is done by lights.... And I rarely use it, tending to use my voice or ironic ahems much more.


----------



## Dan_h (25 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> I don,t care wiggins hasn,t got one, - GET A BELL.


 
No!


----------



## Poacher (25 Nov 2012)

Licramite said:


> I don,t care wiggins hasn,t got one, - GET A BELL.


 






Shan,t!
(sic)


----------



## GrasB (25 Nov 2012)

Me: Excuse me, can I pass?
Ped: *looks over shoulder* Oh, sorry. *steps decidedly to one side*
Me: *rides past* Thanks.
Ped: No problem mate.

Vocal interaction like that is so much more pleasant than a 'dig dig' of a bell.


----------



## User6179 (25 Nov 2012)

Bought a new bike and it came with a bell and must say it comes in handy on cyclepath but realised today i cant ring the thing with full finger gloves on so back to shouting " get out ma feking way numpty ".


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (25 Nov 2012)

I was riding on the TPT last week. Ahead of me was one of these determined people - you know, all effort and no fun!
He got to a couple walking along, rang his bell half a second before he flattened the two of them.
I just slowed and said "Hi I'm here too - but don't worry I've got manners". A possibly angry incident became smiles and thank you's.


----------

